

Sydney’s Apocalyptic Dust Storm Seen From Space - vinutheraj
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/09/sydney-dust-storm-from-space/

======
jbalby33
"At this point, the plume had stretched 2,700 miles, roughly the width of the
continental United States." - Does this happen in Sydney often?

